# Are multi-vitamins enough?



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm taking multi-vitamins daily for my personal health. I was thinking Is it enough or do I have to turn it up a little? I saw some vitamin C capsules on sale the other day, but I'm not sure if I should get some. Does taking multi-vitamin and vitamin C together have an unpleasant effect on your body? Thank you in advance! (Asking for a friend too!)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 2, 2020)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Does taking multi-vitamin and vitamin C together have an unpleasant effect on your body?


No.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 3, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> No.


Thank you for your response Shellygrrl


----------



## AmberP (Dec 16, 2020)

Vitamins should be used only after consulting your doctor because you can hurt yourself. You should see how much vitamin C you are deficient in (and whether you really are), and only then take them.


----------



## toupeemoor (Dec 18, 2020)

in addition to multivitamins, i also take vitamin c and calcium


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 19, 2020)

AmberP said:


> Vitamins should be used only after consulting your doctor because you can hurt yourself. You should see how much vitamin C you are deficient in (and whether you really are), and only then take them.


I got them off the shelves. After taking the vitamins I feel more energized for the day.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 19, 2020)

toupeemoor said:


> in addition to multivitamins, i also take vitamin c and calcium


Same here! High- Five!


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Jan 5, 2021)

Consulting your doctor is always a great idea, when you are introducing vitamins or supplements. Though i have been having them for a month and i can say i have seen a difference in my skin and hair texture with my multivitamin intake. I like the multivitamin gummies by Kapiva , they are great for someone who doesn't like taking tablet supplements.


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 7, 2021)

is vitamin c included in your multivitamins? check the label, take note that you can only take up to 1000mg of vitamin c a day.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 9, 2021)

LifeLithia said:


> is vitamin c included in your multivitamins? check the label, take note that you can only take up to 1000mg of vitamin c a day.


Yes. I do. Thank you and yes its under that range.


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Jun 17, 2021)

I think for basic supplementation, a multi-vitamin is good. They are designed to cover for all of your basic nutritional needs. As far as vitamin C goes, I don't think that it would be bad to take them together. Vitamin C can help lower the risk of cancers and heart disease and keep energy levels high. Vitamin Is an antioxidant that defends against infection and illness and makes sure that cells, tissues, and organs are working properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2021)

there should be a measure of everything, try not to drink vitamins (any) for more than a month


----------



## Sia_Goyal (Jul 30, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> I'm taking multi-vitamins daily for my personal health. I was thinking Is it enough or do I have to turn it up a little? I saw some vitamin C capsules on sale the other day, but I'm not sure if I should get some. Does taking multi-vitamin and vitamin C together have an unpleasant effect on your body? Thank you in advance! (Asking for a friend too!)


NO, they don't have any unpleasant effect on your body. They are good for you & ur skin. It will help u keep dry skin issues away. Also, u will have healthy hair, nails with good & steady growth


----------



## cacheflisks (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't think there is any problem taking multi vitamins and vitamin C as long as you don't take more than 1000mg of vitamin c per day.


----------



## sapserr (Dec 3, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> I'm taking multi-vitamins daily for my personal health. I was thinking Is it enough or do I have to turn it up a little? I saw some vitamin C capsules on sale the other day, but I'm not sure if I should get some. Does taking multi-vitamin and vitamin C together have an unpleasant effect on your body? Thank you in advance! (Asking for a friend too!)


Just for advice, why don't you consume lemon water in routine bases for vitamin c so that it helps you to live long rather than going with inorganic procedure.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 3, 2021)

sapserr said:


> Just for advice, why don't you consume lemon water in routine bases for vitamin c so that it helps you to live long rather than going with inorganic procedure.


Because one could be allergic to lemons, or not like the taste of them.

Natural or organic are not always better for everyone.


----------



## AmbyH (Dec 6, 2021)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Does taking multi-vitamin and vitamin C together have an unpleasant effect on your body?


For the meantime, it's a no. But if you're regularly doing it for a very long time, it may affect your internal organs, specifically your liver.


----------



## beautymedi (Dec 9, 2021)

You can also get vitamin infused IV therapy. It's really helpful and gets everything directly into your blood stream so you don't have to worry about the vitamins absorbing when you take them orally.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Jan 8, 2022)

No interactions were found between multivitamin and vitamin c.. If the former does not have any vit.c, best to take it separately.


----------

